# "Bridge Visa" TFW to PR



## katies (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello!

Does anyone know anything about this "bridge visa"? 
Our Temporary Foreign Worker Visa is about to expire, but of course, our Permanent Residence application has not been completed. It is possible that Canada will approve our PR before our visa expires, but we have no way of confirming that.

Has anyone done this before? I don't know any TFW who have applied for PR, particularly since the new TFW laws went into effect a few months ago (we applied for PR before the new laws).

Thanks!

Katie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is no such thing as a "bridge" visa. With a PR application filed/filed you are considered in pending status and okay to remain. I could be wrong (hope so) but I don't think you're permitted to continue working on your TFW job. Both LMO and your permit will have expired. You should check this with employer/Fed.Gov't


----------



## katies (Jan 25, 2014)

*This is the visa...*

Extend your work permit – Economic class applicants


----------

